# Hardware ScreenCapture - Alternativen zur Software



## TribunM (9. Mai 2006)

Guten Morgen,

wie der Titel schon sagt, suche ich eine Harware-Alternative zu den gängigen Programmen wie Camtasia, Hypercam, TurboDemo usw. Mir ist jetzt schon öfters aufgefallen, dass ScreenCapture Programme schnelle Übergänge (Wechsel in andere Fenster) und schnelle Mausbewegungen oft nicht sauber einfangen und eine leichte Verzögerung entsteht. Für den Einen mag es nicht störend sein, aber für mich ist das absolut inakzeptabel. 
Ich suche ein System, welche direkt die Videosignale umsetzen kann oder sowas in der Richtung und das in höchster Qualität, also nicht nur PAL und NTSC sondern auch HD z.B. Vielleicht weiß der eine oder Andere unter euch, was man hierfür gut verwenden kann und obigen Ansprüchen genügt. Interessant außer bestimmte Videokarten wäre auch eine externe Lösung, die ebenfalls auf einen Mac eingesetzt werden kann.

Danke für eure Hilfe

TribunM


----------



## chmee (9. Mai 2006)

Problematisch. SD, also PAL/NTSC ist weniger problematisch, denn dafür gibt es
genug externe Lösungen, die das Signal nach Mpeg1/Mepg2 kodieren und dann per
USB auf die PC/Mac-HDD schicken. Für HD ist mir sowas noch nicht bekannt.
Da bräuchtest Du ein Analog-HD-Komponenten-Ausgang, welcher dann über eine
Videokarte - wie die in den letzten Threads angesprochene Matrox RTX2 - wieder
aufgenommen werden kann ( in einem zweiten Rechner )

Pro: Absolut sauberes Signal.
Kontra: Ne Menge Aufwand für nen Screencapture. Beschränkte Auswahl an Auf-
lösungen.

Es klingt nach Deiner angeraumten Arbeit... Vielleicht ist auch das Abfilmen des Monitors
eine Möglichkeit. Dazu muss man Shutter der Kamera und Wiederholfrequenz des Monitors
abstimmen. zB Shutter halb so lang wie Monitor-Frequenz
Monitor 100Hz ( 10ms oder auch 1/100. sek ) -> Kamera Shutter 1/50.sek

Einige Kameras haben auch eine krumme Verschlußzeit für genau diese Angelegenheit ( 1/71 oder so )

mfg chmee


----------



## axn (9. Mai 2006)

Jetzt muss ich mal blöd nachfragen: Beinhaltet das VGA-Signal nicht analoge Komponenten? Kann man das nicht nutzen, oder scheitert das an den Auflösungspresets der GK? Keine Ahnung, aber gespannt...

...der axn


----------



## chmee (10. Mai 2006)

Video-Komponenten sind doch YUV. Das erzähle ich 'nem Wissenden....
Welche Video-Anlage nimmt denn VGA-RGB an ? Ja Gut, Extron-Konverter..
Aber die Auflösung/Bandbreite wird kein Gerät einfach so schlucken.

Obwohl ... 
Ein VGA-PAL Wandler macht die Sache interessant, aber nicht hochauflösend.

mfg chmee


----------



## axn (10. Mai 2006)

> Video-Komponenten sind doch YUV.


Ach ja.. :-( 


> Das erzähle ich 'nem Wissenden....


Wen bitte meinst du..?  
Du bist hier der Techniker...
Was mach ich damit?


----------



## chmee (10. Mai 2006)

Viele Beamer und Plasmaschirme haben auf den RGB Leitungen auch die Möglichkeit,
YUV entgegenzunehmen. Im Menu dann umzustellen.

YUV und RGB sind ja nicht sooo weit voneinander entfernt, aber trotzdem nicht
kompatibel.

mfg chmee

**EDIT**
Das Lustige ist, dass dieses genannte Kabel nichts Besonderes ist, da kann man
auch ein VGA-RGBHV-Kabel kaufen ( also auf 5x BNC ). Kostet dann bei http://www.reichelt.de
in 5m Länge 10EUR. Da benötigt man einfach die Sync-Leitungen H und V nicht.

**EDIT 2**
Da neuere GraKas die Möglichkeit bieten, ein YUV-Signal auszugeben ( Dank AXNs Einwand fiel
es mir gerade ein ), könnte man dieses Signal ( welches logischerweise nur in HDTV-Auflösungen
unterstützt wird ) auf die RTx2 schicken. Aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob hier auch der Windows-
Screen gezeigt wird, oder uU nur Videodaten, die in der GraKa overlayed werden.
zB Geforce 7800GTX oder ATI X1600


----------



## TribunM (11. Mai 2006)

Jo stimmt ist viel Aufwand für einen Screen Capture aber ich will eben das beste Ergebnis erzielen was geht. Ich denke da geht kein Weg an eine Hardwarelösung vorbei. Die RTX2 von Matrox scheint eine gute Wahl für meine Zwecke zu sein. Also wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe kann ich das Video-Signal von dem MAC dann an den anderen PC mit der RTX2 weiterleiten und dort verarbeiten? Und wenn ich direkt mit dem PC mit der RTX2 arbeiten will, ist das ja gar kein Problem, oder? Dann geht doch alles direkt über die Karte?
Dann werde ich mich mal erkundigen wo ich das Teil herkriege. Aber da habe ich ja dank chmee schon ein paar nette Links für.


----------



## chmee (11. Mai 2006)

Ja und Nein 
Das Videosignal des MAC kann man auf dem VideoPC aufnehmen.
Dazu sollte man keine normale PAL-Auflösung benutzen. 
--> Logischerweise wirft ein Videoausgang am PC grundsätzlich ein
PAL-Videosignal raus, das mit 72x576px nicht besonders groß ist.
Ergo, es muß der Komponentenausgang benutzt werden, der uU
am MAC existiert. Und dieser - wie schon gesagt - sicherlich von der
RTx2 nur mit bestimmten Auflösungen aufgenommen werden kann.
zB 1080i oder 720p.

Das heisst aber auch, es sollte ausgetestet werden, wie das Programm aussieht,
wenn es in dieser Auflösung benutzt wird.

Sonst ist ja alles für die Katz.

mfg chmee


----------



## TribunM (11. Mai 2006)

ja das wäre ärgerlich, wenn das nichts bringt. Aber denke ich versuche es einmal mit dieser Lösung. Werde es mit der RTx2 mal versuchen denke ich. Kleine Frage noch was ist denn der genaue Unterschied zu der AXIO von Matrox? Die wurde mir auch empfohlen. Vielleicht weil sie teurer ist  ;-]


----------

